# End of season plow deals anywhere?



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Got a great deal on a new 17 ram crew 2500 diesel. Looking for a plow (likely in detroit/michigan area) This time of the year some small dealers blow them out so they dont sit on inventory. Western or boss 9' straight or v or wideout all ok. 
Just wondered if anyone had any tips on deals to save some $ 

Weingartz usually has decent pre season prices just looking to find a bargain.

Thanks


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Not really too many deals, most places IMO are more focused on the next season specials. 

I would contact every dealer and ask...there may be someone trying to dump something.

Good luck


----------

